# St Joe outing - boats vs people



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Okay, just to open up a new page to find out exactly how many boats we have coming and how many people are going to be on them. Reply back if you have a boat and indicate if you are full or have room and how much. Just for any guys who may not have a ride yet. 

ben


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I plan on bringing my 15 ft. aluminum. Myself and my 8 year old son are fishing for sure but I can't get my wife to commit one way or the other. If she doesn't fish I would be happy to bring another person along. I could probably fit 4 but I'm not sure if I could run enough rods..... unless I bring my planer boards!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Salmon Slayer, I can appreciate your convictions, but it's almost impossible to match this up.
Just in the last 2 days, I had a couple of guys drop out. Some are only coming for 1 day, some are bringing others, (maybe)
Way to confusing. We'll have to play it by ear. Spanky's and Dave's boat are full both days. Some other seats maybe available.
Erik will come for the day on Saturday, but had to cancel for Sunday, do to family obligations. 

Let's just concentrate on having a good time and all the details will fall in place. I guarantee it. They always do. 

See you all Saturday night. Pace yourselves.  Last man standing is a fool


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Shoe, does that mean......If you and me are the last two up( after putting clay to sleepy) and I fall into the fire, then you are the FOOL?! 

Yes my boat is full, but I thought it was last time too! Sometimes things change for certain people the night before or even that morning.This time I am giving my cell number to my fellow shipmates in case something comes up, saves alot of time and worrying! 

Ben if ya really wanna come and have some fun, I am sure you will find a ride, just make it there before the boats all leave and we'll work it out.Last time we had too many boats!No Worries!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I already warned Clay. He will be in a very similar state of mind.
He's much easier to manipulate that way. I was able to rip into him all night. He didn't even know it. lol
As far as you or me falling into the fire, slim chance. We'll hold each other up. 

.......and watch who you give your number to. Remember last time? His initials are SS


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2002)

Can't wait, got my s**t sitting here half packed.

Just keeping reminding me-------NO MIXING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

I'll be meeting up at Shamrock with everyone saturday morning. How early are yall planning to leave in the morning for the river? I will be needing a ride, but not to worry...I'll pack the waders just in case. 

You're right, things do tend to change faster than is possible to keep up with on here. I just got a butload of new plugs from bass pro in the mail, so I'm itching to get em wet!  

ben


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I'm not too sure about most of you folks, but Ineed some food before I go fishing with strangers all day. Could be my last meal ...if ya know what I mean? Never can tell about the folks ya meet on the internet!



Sooooo. MW and myself are havin breakfast at the lil cafe at the top of the hill going west into berrien springs from shamrock. I think its called the sunrise or sunshine cafe. We had great food there last outing and I thought it was better than the place we all had dinner at the night before.Quite a bit more room too!

We would love to have any of you folks join us for grub if you want.I'm not sure about boat parking, but we'll find somewhere on the streets/side streets. I believe we will be around there sometime after 6:20-6:30. We will be wearing our BC steelheader hats, I am the fat one and MW is the Hairy one!

Watch out for Dave though, he likes to slip his food bill under yours and then skate !
For those who have a long enough ride and refuse to get up 1/2 hr earlier for something a silly as breakfast, we plan on reaching the park by 7:15-7:30. Thats if Dave doesn't have dessert!


----------



## mwtroll (Jan 15, 2002)

Yes for all them folks out there it makes for a better day when you have a belly full of food.It keeps you warmer.
And the food is grand at this spot we eat i think it is called the DAY BREAK CAFE but i may have a slip of the mind at time ya know what i mean SFK! but it would be nice to me some new faces to look at im kind of sick of looking at spanky whan i eat hehehe just kidding big boy haha ha. so come on down and join us.

You guys may think you going to be last ones standing im going to work really hard to keep SFK out of the fire and you guys to you better keep your eyes on me hehe.


BY the way to day was a blast

CAPT. DAVE


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Salmonslayer, please check your PM box!


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Cool, thanks again spanky. I'll meet yall up ere for some grub(s).  he he I'll be sportin my grandpas ol fishin hat (w/ a bobber on top!) It's goofy, but a good luck tradition.

ben


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

GOOFY IS GOOD! Just ask SFK!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I hate my job. You guys need to hurry up and go on this outing so I am not tortured by hearing about it anymore. 

I wish I could go so bad but won't have a weekend off until March. After meeting most of you guys going and learning alittle about the river I am just itching to get back. 

I might make a day trip next week but don't know yet. Have fun. And I want pictures.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Davemillertime and I will be at Shamrock Sunday evening around 10:00 pm. I have called there a couple times, but didn't find anyone to answer the phone. I will try again this morning.

I hope a few of you will still be up at the campfire, I'd hate to have to start banging on cabin doors!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

We'll be there. Lot 59

I will not guarantee our condition. Hope we still speak english by 10


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Shoe, I don't know how this will work with us coming in so late Sunday evening. If I get ahold of somebody there and am able to pay for the cabin over the phone, then I'll ask them to leave the key with you. Hope you don't mind.

I will be driving a Black Ford Sportstrack.

Marc


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Key??????? There's no lock on those. lol

See you there.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Ok, I just got off the phone with the park and have a cabin. He said you guys are the only ones he has booked for Sunday evening. 

Will there be any boats with open seats for Monday? Or are you planning on the pier in St Joe as one of your posts eluded to? Also, when are you guys going home? Are you fishing on Tuesday as well?

Marc


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Our boats are full. We're only bringing Rodeo's 14 and my little drift boat. There's 5 of us. If the water is too dirty, the peir will be an option. Without a boat, I would fish at the dam on the opposite side of the park. It always holds fish. You'll see us fishing there. 
Let's see how the guys do today and us tomorrow. We'll let you know what works by the time you get there. We're leaving Monday around 2. Have a safe trip
Ralf


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Question...are you pulling both boats shoeman behind the RV or is someone driving up seperate?


----------

